# Best place to get plants



## Fresh Fish (Aug 11, 2014)

Hi, I live in BC, and am wondering where the best place to get plants online is, Thanks! FF


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Online I think your best bet would be Canadian Aquatics (they carry Aquaflora tissue cultures) and they do a great job of shipping. Another option would be buying them from local hobbyist and you'll be able to get varieties not found commonly in stores (but most hobbyists do NOT ship).

JMHO.

Stuart


----------



## AccidentalAquarist (Sep 11, 2013)

Your going to get the best deals through other local hobbyists. 
If your looking for something specific that the sponsors don't have check The PlantGuy- Canadian Aquarium Plants.


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

Canadian aquatics x2
I acquired my plants from Canadian Aquatics(also some fish and lights). excellent value for the cell cultured plants. I couldn't believe how many plants came out of those little tubs. I picked up five or six tubs and ended up with more than enough for a 36 gallon. I was able to get seven or eight individual annubias nana plants out of each tub. They started small, but a few weeks later all the four species I picked up have doubled or tripled in size to the point I am thinking about a pruning. I have medium light.


----------



## Fresh Fish (Aug 11, 2014)

I should have stated that I am way up north in fort st john, there is a small aquarium group, but have not seen to many people with plants lol, i will check out The PlantGuy- Canadian Aquarium Plants. Thanks Im just looking for sources at the moment, as I am going to build a custom hood and upgrade my lighting to 4wpg,


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I can ship plants . I have new shipments every
Couple weeks. Best to get fresh. I can mail express. It should be getting warmer soon


Sent by tapatalk in north Burnaby


----------

